# Turface in South Jersey/Phila Area



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wanted to open this up to some of the fairly local people. I finally found a supplier for Turface MVP and they are practically right around the corner from me. (theturftrade.com) They are only open Mon-Fri 7:30-4:30 which may make it tough for people's work schedules. 

If anyone is interested in some I can pick it up for them and bring it to some of the various events going on over the next few months or you can just swing by my place and pick it up at a more convenient time than 7:30-4:30.

I'm not interested in making any money off of it... Just gonna charge you what I'll pay for it. It comes in 50lb bags.

I am planning on going to the MADS meeting on April 15th (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/78943-mid-atlantic-meeting-late-april-early-may-4.html)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you find it at a John Deere Landscape Supply? It should be dirt cheap there.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Did you find it at a John Deere Landscape Supply? It should be dirt cheap there.


I got mine there in Edison, NJ. I think it was $12 a bag


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Tom, what the price on a 50 lb bag?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Did you find it at a John Deere Landscape Supply? It should be dirt cheap there.


It is actually at a Turf Supply company. From their website it looks like they supply golf courses and athletic facilities. The Turf Trade - Home




cbreon said:


> Tom, what the price on a 50 lb bag?


I'm waiting for a call back from the sales rep. Im assuming it will be somewhere under $15 a bag and quantity may help the price. I'll let you know as soon as I know


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

$13.95 a bag... Pm me how many you want and how/when you would like to pick it up.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Im going to be picking up next week... let me know ASAP if you want a bag.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

So I am thinking about making the trip down for the meet. I am def due for a frog meet.

I do have a 29g vert that is in so so condition it houses 3 fat intermedius, tarlton line...all females. I gave these three to a family member and a year and half gave them back so I have no need for them so I am selling them or trading them for anything interesting. Make an offer on the tank and frogs(anyone serious in buying them or what not I can send pictures to your phone)

anyone have ecoweb on hand? ha or epiweb by chance..Thanks.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

jfehr232 said:


> So I am thinking about making the trip down for the meet. I am def due for a frog meet.
> 
> I do have a 29g vert that is in so so condition it houses 3 fat intermedius, tarlton line...all females. I gave these three to a family member and a year and half gave them back so I have no need for them so I am selling them or trading them for anything interesting. Make an offer on the tank and frogs(anyone serious in buying them or what not I can send pictures to your phone)
> 
> anyone have ecoweb on hand? ha or epiweb by chance..Thanks.


Did you mean to post this in the MADS thread?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> Did you mean to post this in the MADS thread?


ah yes, sorry about that! I was reading your thread about this turf stuff and got confused because I been on vacation from this site wondering why people are buying turf.

Thanks though.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

jfehr232 said:


> ah yes, sorry about that! I was reading your thread about this turf stuff and got confused because I been on vacation from this site wondering why people are buying turf.
> 
> Thanks though.


Its not "turf" like the artificial stuff... Its a fired clay product that can be used as substrate. Good drainage and it'll outlast most of the other stuff people use. You should check it out.


----------

